# my dog doesn't like to be pet



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben is the same way. He's okay if I pet him on his head, because he trusts me, but he doesn't like it when strangers do it. I've learned to suggest, especially to children, that they pet his chest or shoulders instead.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

By not like it do you mean he shies away and acts fearful or does he do this frantic head tilt thing? High arousal dogs, like Cosmo, get a bit over the top when the top of their heads are touched but not scared.

Petting on the chest is a much more respectful way to pet a dog anyways. I always ask strangers to do that instead.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both my boys prefer to have their ears, butts or chests scritched. I think in my experience the top of the head is the least favorite spot to be petted.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Maddie loves her head petted. She will often come over, sit down next to me, and bury the top of her head under my chin. 

Max, on the other hand, is a bit different. He enjoys a scratch on the head, but if I get my face to close to his, he moves his head away. 

Every dog is different. Being yours is still a puppy - his behavior may change over the next 1.5 years.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My dog's favorite thing is to have his neck massaged. His next favorite is to have either his butt rubbed or be rubbed behind the ears. His least favorite thing is to be petted on the head - he tends to turn his head. I always tell folks to rub behind his ears.

I read somewhere and I wish I remembered where that dogs in general don't like to be pet on the head.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have 3 dogs and all 3 of them prefer different parts to be pet. Jax prefers his ears and head scratched, Lucy prefers it well....anywhere LOL Boone prefers to be pet on his tummy and chest and also does not like to be pet on the head so much, but will tolerate to make me happy lol


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Funny you post that, as today I realized the top of the head is one of Joeys FAVOURITE places to be pet! He loves the top of his head, ears, chest, belly and bum.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Iorek loves having his head scritched by trusted people, but he gets mouthy/hyper if it's someone he doesn't know very well. He also _really _doesn't like having his bottom pet/scratched...hasn't since he was a tiny thing, I think it may be because he doesn't have the best hips? His favorite spots are ears, chest, shoulders, and sides. If it's super relaxed, he likes his cheek rubbed and under his chin scratched too. This morning he came and laid sort of on top of me on the couch, titled his head all the way up so that it was vertical with my chest and waited for chin scratches. 

I don't think it's abnormal for dogs to not like their head touched and it seems to be very common with easily aroused dogs.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Bella doesn't seem to ming being petted almost anywhere, but like what others have said, I've heard that petting or patting the top of the head is a canine social no-no. It's the equivalent to being challenged, aka dominance thing or something? I think the more alpha type dogs are the ones that have the higher sensitivity to humans doing it. (not talking about shyness - but rather a dog being irritated by it) I've heard patting their sides is better. 

Just my thoughts - no expert here. :


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady will often move his head away if you try to pet him there. He much prefers his chest, back, butt and belly.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Harley and Miri will both put their muzzles under your hand and flip your hand to their head in order to get head scritchies.... from anybody.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

So... Summer didn't like having her head touched - she's a very shy dog, not perfect golden temperament. BUT you CAN condition them to like being pet if its important enough to you.. 

Get some really good food.. boiled chicken, leftover steak bits, cheese.. sit on the sofa with your dog sitting on the floor next to you.. gently touch him on the head, immediately feed a piece of food with the other hand.. pause a second, repeat.. after about 10-20 reps when your dog seems to be "enjoying it", or however more it takes.. you can place your hand a teeny bit above his head, he may move his head up to find your hand.. say "good!" or "yes!" and immediately feed a piece of food.. this way he feels he is "making" you pet him rather than the other way round. The association with food uses classical conditioning to make his brain fire good stuff when his head is touched.. 

Eventually when hes doing this reliably after a few sessions, you can slowly increase the duration, roughness, etc of the pet.. Make sure you change only 1 variable at a time.. Work on separate sessions of longer gentle pets, shorter rougher pets etc. Eventually he will like getting pet by you and strangers alike 

On the other hand, if it doesn't matter to you, then it may not be worth the work.. after work on this as well as other classical conditioning exercises, Summer now seeks out pets from strangers and us as well


----------

